# Anti-Splatter



## horty (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi, just came from the fab shop where I buy some steel, while I was waiting I was watching this guy wire welding.
About every 1-2 minutes he was flooding the welding area with anti-splatter.

When my steel was ready I asked the boss about this guy.. He said he's a very good welder but he like that anti-splatter.
He uses about 1 can a day!!!! What!!! he said it cost him about 7-9$ a can... he said it was the cheapest he could find that
worked good.

I can get it cheaper, WHERE?? he says... at the super market, 4 cans for $3, today, on sale... I went to my pickup, got a can an gave it to him to try.

He tried it at his own welding table putting together scraps...about 15 min later he says, Going to get a case tomorrow, couldn't believe how well it worked and there are no worries about paint not sticking as everything is cleaned, primed and painted somewhere else.

I have been using this for many years, better than $7.00 an can for me.. sodium free and smell good.
Better get busy.
Thanks,
Tim

Whoops, Got the price wrong, just looking at the sales slip. 3 can for $4.00, now it cost more, Sorry...


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 29, 2020)

Given the welding mantra of only welding "clean, bright shiny metal" I am completely perplexed by this.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 29, 2020)

The difference is when you burn yourself on hot, oily metal your skin turns an appetizing shade of golden brown.  It's even better with butter flavor!  Sizzle!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 29, 2020)

i have laid over 2 miles of wire in my career, never once did i use anti-spatter.
not sayin' it's wrong to use it, i just never have.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 29, 2020)

Roger that, UD.  My anti-spatter method comes from fine adjustments to feed and power settings.  It also helps to start and stop all welds in the proper position, and use the right technique/push/drag for the job.  I don't use spray for nozzles, either- that's why they're made of copper.  They scrape clean.


----------



## brino (Oct 29, 2020)

Interesting idea Tim!
I'll have to try that.



Ulma Doctor said:


> never once did i use anti-spatter.



I like it on the gun tip. It helps stop those big booger clogs and means I need replace fewer tips.

-brino


----------



## horty (Oct 29, 2020)

Oh, I thought it was for those stray splatters and tips that occasionally get that sticking problem,,
Wow, been using it for some 53 years and I didnt need to.
Hmmm, go figure...


----------



## francist (Oct 29, 2020)

I had a steel welding table that I would spray it on prior to welding on it, it made the spatter easier to scrape off but I never really liked the feel of it. I have a cast surface now so stuff doesn’t stick hardly at all.

-frank


----------



## benmychree (Oct 29, 2020)

I think it is actually spelled SPATTER, not SPLATTER, at least that is how it is spelled on my can of Tweco anti spatter; OK, call me pedantic, guilty as charged!  Also, credit to ULMA DOC, maybe he looked at the can too???  Also Francist and Pontiac!


----------



## horty (Oct 29, 2020)

Gee's...

To *spatter* means to scatter small particles of a substance. A *spatter* is the pattern of drops that result from *spattering*. To *splatter* means to scatter large particles of a substance. A *splatter* is the pattern of drops that result from *splattering*.


Guess I better be very careful if I post anything again...


----------



## benmychree (Oct 29, 2020)

Another pedantic person in our midst!  WELCOME!


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a jar of gel that I dip the nozzle in if I'm running a lot of wire and amperage. It makes a significant difference in how easy it is to keep clean. Don't use any spray on the metal itself. Mike


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 29, 2020)

Jason at Fireball Tools did a video where he tested a bunch of anti spatter products. I don't think the cooking oil/Crisco type products faired very well.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 29, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> Jason at Fireball Tools did a video where he tested a bunch of anti spatter products. I don't think the cooking oil/Crisco type products faired very well.


That was really interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Oct 29, 2020)

Half the places we work at, if you pulled out a can of the spray, you would be gone before you got to spray anything.....


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 29, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> Half the places we work at, if you pulled out a can of the spray, you would be gone before you got to spray anything.....


Why is that?


----------



## Buffalo21 (Oct 29, 2020)

Most of it is x-rayed, they want absolutely no foreign matter, just the piece being welded and the certified filler metal.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 29, 2020)

Ah, makes sense. Thanks for clarifying.

 I’m just a hobby welder so I’d never even be let in to place that was going to x-ray my welds.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 30, 2020)

Me too....


----------



## cathead (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello Horty!

Where is this FAB SHOP in Fargo?  I go to FM on occasion to buy metal and would like to check it out.  

Cathead


----------



## addertooth (Oct 30, 2020)

If you aren't flux core wire welding, then I perfectly understand why you are unfamiliar with those lovely adhesive drops of metal on your work.  If I was welding MIG, as versus flux wire, I would likely be unfamiliar with them as well.  On the flip side, I always clean up my welds afterward, so I get a better view of their condition, so the little BBs of metal get swiped away during the weld cleaning process.  There is a can of anti-spatter spray on the shelf.  It was played with, it seemed to work rather well.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Oct 30, 2020)

Anti spatter on the nozzle is great, particularly if doing positional work with the gun pointing up. I don't tend to on the workpiece


----------



## lis2323 (Nov 17, 2020)

Here are my faves. 






Several years back I priced the 3 packs of Pam at Costco and it was more costly per unit of volume than the “PRO” stuff. 

And sorry, but a spray can of cooking oil just doesn’t look right in the shop. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

